# Gruppenrichtlinie Umgebungsvariable (win2003 server)



## hikeda_ya (24. April 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen Community,

kann mir bitte jemand verraten wie ich auf einem Win 2003 Server im Active Directory eine Policy anlegen kann/muss. Die bewirkt das wenn sich ein User an einem Pc anmeldet die Umgebungsvariablen auf

C:\temp
C:\tmp

setzt.


----------



## JeyB (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

bin auch kein profi in dem Gebiet "Gruppenrichtlinien" aber dieser link hat mir auch sehr geholfen. 
Eine Gruppenrichtlinie besteht aus einer Vorlagendatei ADM und einer Richtlinien Datei POL (steht für policy). Du öffnest den Systemrichtlinien-Editor und fügst ihm unter Administrative Vorlagen die erstellte ADM datei zu. Danach wird automatisch eine POL datei generiert. Weiteres findest du zu dem link hier unten...Hatte aber auch noch keine gelegenheit meine adm datei zu testen, da ich keinen Testserver besitze.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/225087

...leider 1 Jahr zu spät xD


----------

